# Engine battery.



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello, 

I have recently bought a 1994 LMC Liberty on a Fiat Ducato Base. 
The engine battery loses charge after 2 or 3 days. It charges from the hook up and then starts the engine first go. I checked the voltage with the charger on and off and it is showing 24v !!!!. Does that mean that something is draining it? I have checked the earth connection and it seems OK.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Alan


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I would take a voltage reading before starting the engine, then take one with the engine running, to check that the alternator is working
(higher reading with engine running)
Its years since I played with a 24volt system vehicle so can't remember what voltage should be with engine running (possibly around 28v)

If they are losing there charge, there is possibly something draining them or there knackered

Try charging them, then disconnect the leads so that there can be nothing dragging them down

If they still go flat with nothing connected then there is a good chance there knackered

Alan H


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

*engine battery*

Thanks Alan,

So if I have a 24v system ( I have no manual so I don't know) does that mean the batteries are connected in series?

Also are my DC sockets 12 or 24 volt? Does anyone have any experience with this model?

I will try what you suggest and post when I know.

Alan W


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

That age, if it's a 24v system, (and I don't whether it is or not,)then everything will probably be 24v, if it's 12v it will be marked as 12v, as putting 24v gear on 12v does nothing (bad,that is), but putting 12v gear on 24v system sort of upsets it, if you know what i mean.arh


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Alan 

I may have bum steered you regarding the 24v, on reflection it doesn't sound right for a Fiat Ducato
I was earlier looking up info on an old merc 608d I had which was 24v, I was still in this mode when reading your post.

Are you sure your reading was 24volt with your meter set on DC volts

Alan H


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

*engine battery*

I have just measured with the engine running and I get a reading of 40v.

I tried it on 2 ranges of the voltmeter both DC and it was the same. So either something is wrong with the meter or with the system.

I will disconnect battery and re measure and let you know.

Alan W


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

*Engine battery*

Hello,
Just an update. I have tested the meter and it is f****d. (showing 40v for aN AA battery!) Will get a new one and try again.

Alan W


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Engine battery*



alanedwin said:


> Hello,
> Just an update. I have tested the meter and it is f****d. (showing 40v for aN AA battery!) Will get a new one and try again.
> 
> Alan W


Could just be the meter battery. A flat meter battery has this sort of effect.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Engine battery*



safariboy said:


> alanedwin said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


 8O


----------

